# Buying A G-Shock. Any Recommendations On Where? Ebay?



## MrBen (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi,

Really fancy a G-Shock. Then you lot keep going on about them so I think I'm going to give in.

I'm after http://www.g-shock.co.uk/products/GW-6900A-7ER/: a GW-6900A-7ER. Yes, its White. 

Any recommendations of a decent AD that is reasonably priced to get one from? Or any eBayers that are trust worthy? Happy to get from overseas if I save a bundle of cash.

I've found it on a couple of UK sites but I've not head of them before so thought I'd pick your brains for recommendations! Check on our hosts casio section but he has none.

Cheers for any help.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

MrBen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Really fancy a G-Shock. Then you lot keep going on about them so I think I'm going to give in.
> 
> ...


I bought my latest from the Casio Uk site. And it was half the price of sellers on Ebay. So at least look there first.

http://www.casioonline.co.uk/


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

I use e-bay every day, and I've spent a fair bit of money there over the past year or so. I'll give you my advice based on my experience, although most of it is common sense really.

Go for sellers who have been around a while with a very high feedback score, and you are in a good position to start off.

If they have any negative feedback at all, read it, and then go to the profile of the people who left it to see if they seem to have lots of negative feedback themselves (in which case they might just be idiots or people who love to moan - so don't worry about them too much).

Select the "European Union only" option from the ebay search page to avoid having to pay import tax (In my experience it's only worth doing that for Japan-only models. As for things from the States, unless it's SUPER-rare, then you're generally best off waiting for a similar or identical item to come up in Europe.).

Decide on your maximum bid privately in your own head without reference to other bids or to any of the crap that the seller writes to entice you further than you were enticed by the thing when you started searching for it. Put that bid in about 20 seconds before the end of the auction to avoid attracting undue attention to the item beforehand.

Ask the seller ANYTHING that you feel is important but which you can't immediately tell from looking at the pics. Be suspicious of blurry pics, but don't rule the item out entirely; the guy might just be rubbish at taking pictures (lots of people are).

That's about it as far as buying watches on ebay. 

edit: good tip from feenix there too!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Its a good model. Only reason I let mine go because my nose was put out of joint when they removed Toronto as a city setting I think adding St. Johns.

That white is going to get dirty pretty quick. The yellow has a much stiffer strap than the black, can't speak to that models white strap.


----------



## MrBen (Jan 2, 2010)

Cheers for the feedback 

@feenix - Unfortunately on casioinline.co.uk its pre-order only. 

@ Om_non_nom - Thanks for the tips/ I'm pretty good at buying off eBay - but I don't know masses about G-Shocks and don't want to end up with a fake as its seems there are quite a few on the bay.  I wondered if anyone know of any recommended eBay sellers rather than pick on at random 

Thanks for your help guys - will get looking!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I got my yellow one from The Watch Factory (Sorry, no link as it's not allowed, but google it) They did have some white ones when I bought mine a couple of weeks ago. If they've run out they'll probably get more soon (they did with the yellow ones) Best of all, they are under Â£100....I paid Â£90.....cheapest in UK I believe. :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

MrBen said:


> @ Om_non_nom - Thanks for the tips/ I'm pretty good at buying off eBay - but I don't know masses about G-Shocks and don't want to end up with a fake as its seems there are quite a few on the bay.


Part of being good at buying off ebay is being good at identifying sellers who are likely to sell you fake goods. The advice I gave covers that to an extent, although if you see a G-Shock on ebay and you're worried about whether the seller is likely to be trading in fakes, drop me a PM and I'll do some checking up on him/her. :thumbsup:

I've managed to buy over 150 ebay items in about a year without ever once buying fake goods, so you're in good hands. :drinks:


----------



## MrBen (Jan 2, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> MrBen said:
> 
> 
> > @ Om_non_nom - Thanks for the tips/ I'm pretty good at buying off eBay - but I don't know masses about G-Shocks and don't want to end up with a fake as its seems there are quite a few on the bay.
> ...


Wow - even more then my other half!  Though I suspect you've bought less handbags...  Thanks for the offer - I will start the hunt!


----------



## j4ckal (Jul 22, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I got my yellow one from The Watch Factory (Sorry, no link as it's not allowed, but google it) They did have some white ones when I bought mine a couple of weeks ago. If they've run out they'll probably get more soon (they did with the yellow ones) Best of all, they are under Â£100....I paid Â£90.....cheapest in UK I believe. :yes:


+1 for the watch factory.

I got my gw9010 mudman from them, was the cheapest I could find in the UK and very quick delivery


----------

